# just a quick question on breeding kribs....



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

I know kribs are easy breeders, i got a really nice male in a 20 with 2 females, and a cave to spawn in, now my question is, should i just leave 1 male 1 female or keep 1 male and 2 female? my thought on the 2 females was to have them compete for the male showing here colours, which may provoke the male to spawn faster? or am i thinking wrong? all in all my question is whats better to breed faster, 1 male 2 females, or 1 male 1 female? or something else? there are no other fish in the tank....

(also i got some **** planaria from some plants i guess since i dont over feed and my gravel is always clean, water perims are great, i hear they eat eggs true or false? wont the kribs protect the eggs from planaria like they would from other fish?)

thanks!


----------



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

k i think i got my own answer, the other female is up hiding in the corner while the other 2 look like they are courting..... im not missing something here am I... i mean, its not necessary to have several kribs together to advert any possible deadly agression? my 50 full of kribs this never happened, so its eighter alot or just 2?


----------



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

k, no, now she is just fine, spunky actually, trying to definately get him to choose her..... what should i do? (to breed the best)


----------



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

Id take the rejected female out and just let the 2(1m 1f) stay in there. In a 20 the fish become more targeted because they cant really get away


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
You did the thing to do.kribs live in pair, it's better to let the fishes choose themselves by their own means.
just have to wait and the pair will clean an aera inside a half coco nut core or ar under a root or a rock.
Xris


----------

